# Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !



## MDieken (23. Juli 2012)

Moin,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich bin seit zwei Jahren regelmäßig mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Bisher konnte ich einige Hechte überlisten. Ab und zu steigt mir dann mal ein kleiner Barsch ein und ich fragte mich: Warum beißen immer nur die kleinen? Darauf hin habe ich mich mal ein wenig erkundet, mit Anglern gesprochen die regelmäßig große Barsche drillen. Habe es mit Ansitzangeln probiert wobei das Endergebniss ein dutzend 50er Brassen waren. Dann sehe ich andere Angler, ebenfalls mit der Spinnrute an den Gewässern wo ich unterwegs bin und der fängt mit dem selben Spinner einen 41er Barsch. Wüsste vielleicht einer was ich falsch mache bzw. hat einer Vorschläge was ich ausprobieren kann?

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Gilbert (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

führungsstil abwechseln. auch während eines einzelnen einholens. blinker und spinner kannst du auch anzupfen und absinken lassen, dann flattern sie schön. verschieden köder ausprobieren, vll. auch mal ein kleinses fischchen als spinköder benutzen. 
das wichtigste aber: führungsstil. merk ich jeden tag beim köderfischangeln. holt man den spinner nur ganz schnöde ein, geht nix. zupft man ihn mit versch langen pausen heran, beißt es viel öfter, nachläufer hat man auch viel mehr. da schießen manchmal 5 barsche dem spinner hinterher.
vll. mögen sie deine angelschnur nicht --> ein paar meter mono vorschalten und ganz dünnes stahlvorfach nehmen bei hechtgefahr.

das wird schon
is wie überall, wer nachdenkt und am ball bleibt wird erfolg haben

in dem sinne schon mal petri


----------



## MDieken (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Da ich heute Abend noch an meinem Hausgwässer aktiv sein werde, probier ich mal das zupfen mit dem Spinner. Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Petri Heil

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Gilbert (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

dann drück ich dir mal die daumen, du mir aber auch, ich geh jetz auch gleich los mit meiner spinne


----------



## TeamRoutine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

In deinem Gewässer sind wohl viele kleine Barsche unterwegs, deshalb auch immer die kleinen. Die Größeren sind wohl andernorts zu suchen, sie jagen eigenständig und meist weiter weg von den Barschschulen. Die Brassen stehen eher über schlammigem offen Gewässergrund mit wenig Struktur, dort sind seltener Die Barsche die du suchst, such dir steinige oder verkrautete Bereiche (vil ein versunkener Baum) aus.Lass den Spinner mal weg und versuch es mal mit einem schlanken Wobbler (8-14cm) an einer anderen Stelle. Am besten du twitchst den Wobbler oder führst einen Gummifisch was weier draußen in tieferen Gewässerbereichen.
Meine großen Barsche hab ich fast immer etwas weiter draußen gefangen, heißt aber nicht das die Großen nicht am Ufer stehen können. Von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich und stark von der Bodenstruktur abhängig. 

Petri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Versuch mal das Carolina Rig mit Tauwurm oder Fisch / Fischfetzen. Barsche sind nicht besonders vorfachscheu. Wenn das Gewässer trübe sein sollte oder du in tieferen Bereichen angelst ist die Farbe der Schnur eh nicht mehr wahrnehmbar, es sei denn es ist Fluo.
Kenne das Gewässer nicht, aber an den Gewässern an denen ich bisher geangelt habe lohnte sich das gezielte Spinnfischen auf Barsch erst richtig im Herbst.


----------



## MDieken (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Danke für die Antworten TeamRoutine und D1985,

TeamRoutine: Ja es sind wirklich viele kleine Barsche in dem Gewässer, aber ich sehe immer wieder Angler die mit 2-3 Baschen nach Hause gehen, die zwischen 30-50 cm haben. Darum verstehe ich das ja nicht. Falls du die Gewässereigenschaften wissen willst: Ca. 1 m tief, 7-10 m breit, Moorboden, und ziemlich verkrautet.

D1985: Kenne das Carolina Rig nicht, aber wozu gibt es google und probieren geht über studieren. Das Barsch im Herbst besser "läuft" kann ich mir schon fast denken, ist ja mit allen Raubfischen so.

Danke nochmal euch beiden

Petri Heil

Gruß Mirco


----------



## TeamRoutine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Bei der geringen Breite/Tiefe des Gewässers kannst du wunderbar das Gewässer entlang abfischen. Verhalt dich dabei ruhig, denn die Scheuchwirkung ist vil zu hoch, dein Schatten auf dem Wasser kann da schon zu viel sein !? Für das Barschangeln nehme ich immer das dünnste Stahlvorfach das ich bekommen kann, dieses hält auch einen Hecht aus wenn die Bremse richtig eingestellt ist. 
Es kann auch sein das du einfach zu den Flautezeiten angelst, wann fangen die anderen denn?? Fangen sie denn wirklich oder lügen sie nur wie es viele tun??


----------



## MDieken (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
die Fische von den anderen habe ich gesehen, alles gute Fische.
Ich war weil die ihre Barsche alle in der Dämmerung fangen heute abend mal hin und habe eine neue Methode ausprobiert unzwar habe ich dem spinner ein paar " twitsches " gegeben. In 2 einhalb studen einen kleinen barsch von 14 cm und einen 32er hecht.
Morgen probiere ich es in der Morgendämmerung um 5 erneut.

Petri Heil

Gruß Mirco


----------



## TeamRoutine (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Na dann, dickes Petri !!!


----------



## MDieken (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin, 
nagut dickes nicht, aber endlich mal wieder was gefangen!
Ich werde die Spinner heute Abend wieder mit kleinen Zupfern den Barschen und Hechten vorlegen. Ich hatte von dem Hecht noch ein Bild gemacht, kann es aber irgendwie hochladen weil ich meine Kamera nicht wiederfinde [...]. Aber weg kann sie ja nicht sein, und wenn ich sie gefunden habe kommt das Bild. 
Spielt die größe des Spinners eigentich eine Rolle? Ich meine ein größerer imitiert dann wegen den größeren Druckwellen doch einen größeren Fisch oder nicht?

Petri Heil

Gruß Mirco


----------



## MDieken (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## Schnürlwascher (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



MDieken schrieb:


> Spielt die größe des Spinners eigentich eine Rolle? Ich meine ein größerer imitiert dann wegen den größeren Druckwellen doch einen größeren Fisch oder nicht?



Klar! Allerdings nehmen auch kleine Barsche gern mal nen großen Köder.

Wie schon erwähnt sind Texas-Rig oder Carolina-Rig gut auf (große) Barsche. Nicht umsonst sind die in USA bei den Schwarzbarschanglern so beliebt.


----------



## Säp (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

1m tief , ich würd mit Twitchbait angreifen, da kannst doch garnicht dran vorbeiangeln...


----------



## Pfiffikuss (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Ich finde Du solltest in der Köderwahl flexibel bleiben denn fangen kannst Du mit allem!Barsche sind zuweilen halt sehr launisch.Solltest es auch mal mit Gummis und Wobbler versuchen.Immer wieder austesten worauf die Barsche an dem jeweiligen Tag stehen.Ich selbst fische nur noch selten Spinner weil ich wesentlich mehr Spass an Gummi und Wobbler gefunden habe.Das führen eines Wobblers ist halt wesentlich interessanter als das monotone einleiern eines Spinners aber beides ist fängig!

Gruß Peter


----------



## MDieken (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
danke euch allen für die Tipps. Habe seit 4 Tagen jetzt eine Tabelle angelegt mit Temperatur, Wind, Köder usw...

@Schnürlwascher:
Das mit dem Texas Rig ist ne saubere Sache, ganz klar. Bloß sind in den Gewässern wo ich angel mehr Hechte als Weißfisch vorhanden und da man davor ein Stück Flurocarbon vorschnüren muss, fällt die Variante schonmal weg, ebenso wie beim Carolina-Rig

@ Säp:
Das war die erste Variante, mit der ich es probiert habe. Darauf hatte ich aber keinen einzigen Biss über 4 Monate hinweg.

@ Pfiffikuss:
Ich bin genau deiner Meinung. Ich werde jetzt erstmal mit Spinnern bei verschiedenen Wetterlagen angeln und danach dann Wobbler, Gummis, ect... Und werde das dann alles in meiner Tabelle festhalten umdann sagen zukönnen: Bei den und dem Wetter fängt z.b Spinner gut. Verstehst du?

Danke nochmals euch Drei!

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## hechtomat77 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



MDieken schrieb:


> @Schnürlwascher:
> Das mit dem Texas Rig ist ne saubere Sache, ganz klar. Bloß sind in den Gewässern wo ich angel mehr Hechte als Weißfisch vorhanden und da man davor ein Stück Flurocarbon vorschnüren muss, fällt die Variante schonmal weg, ebenso wie beim Carolina-Rig


 
Wer sagt das beim C/T- Rig zwingend FC verwendet werden muss?
Speziell beim C-Rig kann man doch ganz easy Stahl verwenden. Das ganze sieht dann so aus:

Hauptschnur - FC - Bulletweight - Perle - Wirbel/Stopper - Stahl (ca 30cm) - Haken mit Köder

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## MDieken (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das beim C/T- Rig zwingend FC verwendet werden muss?
> Speziell beim C-Rig kann man doch ganz easy Stahl verwenden. Das ganze sieht dann so aus:
> 
> Hauptschnur - FC - Bulletweight - Perle - Wirbel/Stopper - Stahl (ca 30cm) - Haken mit Köder
> ...




Moin,
danke für den Tipp, habe das System mit Stahl gerade an meine Rute geknotet. Aber hat das Stahlvorfach dann nicht eine " Scheuchwirkung " ? 

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Säp (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Bei Hechten musste einfach mit evtl. Scheuchwirkung leben, obwohl ich noch nichts negatives feststellen konnte, kann aber auch gewässerabhängig sein!


----------



## Schlebusch (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Ich kenne dein Problem. Meine Barsche habe ich bis jetzt IMMER mit Maden und Pose gefangen beim Stippen.
Dabei waren es immer nur Fingerlange Barsche.
Überall Barsche, Barsche, Barsche nur nirgendswo vernünftige.
Meinen größten Barsch mit 25cm war eher ein Zufallsfang. Auch gefangen mit Maden.

Mittlerweile habe ich aber folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:
Wenn ich einen Schwarm Barsche ausgemacht habe stehen sie meistens immer im Mittelwasser oder an der Oberfläche.
Ich nehme dann immer Köder die etwas tiefer Laufen.
Entweder mit Wobblern im Mittelwasser oder mit dem Texas-Rig oder mit Skirted Jigs am Grund. 
Denn die größeren Barsche stehen meistens am Grund direkt unter dem Schwarm oder ein paar Meter weiter abseits.
Heute z.B. habe ich zum ersten mal einen Barsch mit um die 20cm auf Wobbler gefangen. Habe vorher noch nie einen Barsch mit Kunstköder gefangen.
Gelauert hat er im Mittelwasser.
Habe dann so weiter gemacht. Entweder mit kleinen Twitchbaits im Mittelwasser oder mit Skirted Jigs am Grund was heute der bringer überhaupt war. Selbst ein Hecht hat den Skirted Jig 3 mal angegriffen. Jedoch konnte er sich immer wieder lösen.
Natürlich hast du auch ohne ende Nachläufer jedoch habe ich mehr Attacken wenn ich gezielt auf größere fische als wenn ich einfach drauf los fische.
Am Rhein habe ich das letztens genauso gemacht. 
Einen Schwarm Barsche ausgemacht und mit dem Texas Rig ein paar Meter weiter abseits gefischt. Direkt am Grund hat ein Barsch zwischen 40 und 50 cm gebissen. Jedoch habe ich den Fisch im Drill wieder verloren 

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen Helfen


----------



## hechtomat77 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



MDieken schrieb:


> Moin,
> danke für den Tipp, habe das System mit Stahl gerade an meine Rute geknotet. Aber hat das Stahlvorfach dann nicht eine " Scheuchwirkung " ?
> 
> Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!
> ...


 
Hat vielleicht schon eine Scheuchwirkung. Kommt auf das Gewässer drauf an.
Ich befische 2 verschiedene Gewässer. Im Rhein z.B. konnte ich noch keinen Unterschied zwischen Stahl und FC beim Zanderfischen feststellen. In der sehr klaren Talsperre die ich ebenfalls befische bekomme ich mit Stahl keinen einzigen Biss !
Einfach mal ausprobieren. Eventuell mal das Spezcial Pike FC von MB Fishing versuchen. Ich fische das in der Stärke 0,65mm.
Bis jetzt hat es bei Hechten immer gehalten, selbst wenn der Köder tief inhaliert war. Wichtig ist allerdings, dass du das Vorfach nach einem Hechtkontakt kontrollierst. Wenn es aufgeraut ist, sofort wechseln oder Kürzen.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## MDieken (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
war gerade erst mal wieder vier einhalb Stunden an meinem Hausgewässer und habe wie ich schon seit drei Tagen angel, mit kleinen Zupfern die Barsche mit einem Spinner zu überlisten. Leider habe ich wieder einmal keinen einzigen Biss gehabt.
@ Säp:
Ich denke, dass das wirklich Gewässer abhängig ist.

@ LEV: 
Natürlich konntest du mir hefen. Ich freue mich generell über jeden Beitrag. Das mit dem, dass die großen Barsche unter dem Schwarm stehen kann gut sein, nur habe ich ein Problem: Wenn, und das kommt nicht oft vor, ich einen Barschschwarm finde, ist er am nächsten Tag schon wieder weg. Ich denke mal, dass der komplette Schwarm, sobald die eine bessere Nahrungsquelle haben, weiterziehen und ich so deine Methode nicht " immer " anwenden kann, verstehst du? 

@ hechtomat77:
Da mein Gewässer mehr ein Moorgraben ist, ist die Scheuchwirkung bei max. 1 Meter Tiefe ziemlich hoch, zumal der komplette Kanal direkt an einer Hauptstraße liegt. Aber da gewöhnen sich die Fische doch, oder?

Danke euch Dreien!

Ich will es morgen früh mal etwas eher probieren. Nicht in der abend- sondern in der Morgendämmerung.

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Gilbert (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

ein 1m tiefer moorgraben is halt keine staumauer.
säg halt ein paar bäume um und lass sie ins wasser fallen, dann weißte wo sie stehen könnten


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Twitchbaits versagen bei dir? Das kann ich mir  nicht so wirklich vorstellen. Man muss halt mit ihnen umgehen können. Welche Twitchbaits hast du denn? Du bräuchtest auf jeden Fall den Illex Squirrel und den Lucky craft Pointer. Versuch aber auch mal das Cranken auf Barsch. Da würde ich dir den Chubby ans Herz legen, aber wenn du die ganz großen fangen willst, dann ist der Cherry sicher nicht verkehrt.
Gruß, ich bin mir sicher, du wirst deine Barsche fangen.


----------



## MDieken (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
war heute morgen von 04:30 - 08:30 am Wasser. die ersten beiden stunden habe ich mit einem Crankbait gefischt, die zwei weiteren stunden mit dem Twitchbait ( Fatso ). Leider wieder mal kein einziger Biss und ich konnte auch keine Nachläufer sehen.
Trotzdem konnte ich zwei Barschschwärme identifizieren da ungefähr 15 Stück ( 5- 25 cm ) aus dem Wasser gesprungen sind, nachdem ich meinen Crankbait dort ins Wasser tauchte.

@ Gilbert:
die zwei Schwärme sitzen einmal in einem Seerosenfeld und einmal unter einem kleinen halbversunkenen Baum )

@ Flussbarsch1:

Ich hole mir Anfang nächster Woche noch Twitchbaits dazu ( Man hat als 14-Jähriger halt nicht soviel Geld und muss dann halt auf Tschengeld warten  ) und da ich dann bei meinem Vater bin für 1 Woche habe ich auch ein anderes Gewässer dort ( Larrelter-Tief ), wo ich schon gelesen habe, dass dort mehrere Gro-Barsche regelmäßig an Land gezogen werden.
Ich hoffe es doch sehr, dass die Barsche mal in meinen Kescher wandern )

Danke euch beiden!

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## hechtomat77 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



MDieken schrieb:


> Moin,
> war heute morgen von 04:30 - 08:30 am Wasser. die ersten beiden stunden habe ich mit einem Crankbait gefischt, die zwei weiteren stunden mit dem Twitchbait ( *Fatso* ). Leider wieder mal kein einziger Biss und ich konnte auch keine Nachläufer sehen.
> Gruß Mirco



Salmo Fatso?????
Das ist ein Jerkbait um auf Hecht zu Fischen! Absolut kein Barschköder!
Die Marke Salmo ist allerdings sehr gut. Gut und günstig.
Von Salmo ist der Hornet sehr gut auf Barsch. Das ist zwar eher ein Crankbait aber er fängt und kostet nicht die Welt.

Die von Flussbarsch genannten Twitchbaits sind schon sehr gut aber auch Schweine teuer!

Versuch es mal klassisch mit Tauwurm.
Hauptschnur - Blei - Vorfach - Haken mit Tauwurm.
Das ganze auswerfen, zum Grund sinken lassen und langsam über den Grund schleifen. Hin und wiedermal ein paar Sprünge einbauen. Da kannst du dann auch Mono oder FC als Vorfach nehmen, denn die Chance das dir ein Hecht auf Tauwurm geht ist nicht sehr gross!

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Zwockel1980 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Hallo MDieken.

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Salmo Wobblern gemacht. Vor allem der Salmo Perch im Barschdesign in 8cm und 12cm lief super. 

Wenn Du aber einen jagenden Schwarm Barsche gefunden hast, ist es meiner Erfahrung nach egal, welchen Köder Du nimmst. Habe in einem solchen Fall mal testweise vom Salmo zu anderen Wobblern (z.B. einem Bomber Long A 9 cm, Farbe PTR) oder verschiedenen Spinnern gewechselt. Alle haben innerhalb weniger Würfe gefangen.

Die Salmos kaufe ich immer bei unseren polnischen Freunden von http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/pl/index.html
Die Wobbler sind da wesentlich günstiger als in Deutschland zu haben. Die Versandkosten sind relativ hoch, ich habe mich für eine Bestellung immer mit Freunden zusammengetan. Ich weiß von Schülern, die auch zusammen bestellen und die Versandkosten dann splitten.

Weitere Infos zu Fishing Mart findest Du hier im Forum in verschiedenen Threads.

Beste Grüße,

Zwockel


----------



## hechtomat77 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Salmo Perch ist ein sehr guter Wobbler aber jetzt im Sommer würde ich eher kleiner Fischen. Die Barsche fressen die kleinen Brutfischchen, die in Massen in jedem Gewässer vorkommen. Selbst die dicken Barsche gehen im Sommer auf Mirkoköder. Deshalb sind kleine Köder (3-6cm) jetzt die bessere Wahl.
Was für einen Spinner verwendest du denn im Moment? Welche Grösse? Ich würde maximale einen Mepps Gr.2 verwenden.

Im Spätherbst kannst du dann grössere Sachen fischen. Dann läuft der Salmo Perch in 8cm sicher nicht schlecht aber momentan wirst du damit eher Hechte fangen!

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Säp (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Was natürlich auch unterschiedlich sein wird in jedem Gewässer, ich fange im Monent ganz klar besser mit 10cm Ködern, auf kleinere gibt's wirklich nur Zwerge...


----------



## Zwockel1980 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



Säp schrieb:


> Was natürlich auch unterschiedlich sein wird in jedem Gewässer, ich fange im Monent ganz klar besser mit 10cm Ködern, auf kleinere gibt's wirklich nur Zwerge...



Genau so sieht es aus.

Die Frage des Threadersteller war ja, wie er an große Barsche kommt. Und meine Erfahrung im Rhein bei Köln habe ich ja geschildert. So etwa am Montagmorgen, da haben mir die 8, 9 und 12 cm langen Wobbler schöne 30+ Barsche gebracht. Kleine Wobber hingegen nur Barsche bis 20cm.

Wie so oft gilt: Er wird es ausprobieren und mit der Zeit ein Gefühl für seine Angelstellen bekommen müssen.


----------



## hechtomat77 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



Säp schrieb:


> Was natürlich auch unterschiedlich sein wird in jedem Gewässer, ich fange im Monent ganz klar besser mit 10cm Ködern, auf kleinere gibt's wirklich nur Zwerge...


 
Ja das ist vermutlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden. In meinem Hausgewässer fängst du im Sommer auf 10cm Köder keinen einzigen Barsch! Das Wasser ist voll mit der Brut von diesem Jahr. Die Barsche haben sich voll darauf eingeschossen. Grössere Sachen werden komplett ignoriert!
So wie der TE schreibt, hat er ja momentan recht wenig Erfolg, deshalb würde ich es mit kleineren Ködern versuchen! Wenn dann ein Schwarm gefunden ist, dann kann ein Versuch, etwas Abseits des Schwarms mit grösseren Ködern Erfolg bringen.

Deshalb auch mein Ratschlag zum Tauwurm. Mit einem Wurm fängt man alle Grössen, nicht selten sogar die Grösseren:m

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## MDieken (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
@ hechtomat77:
Nicht für Barsch geeigent? Darum hab ich auch so viele Kleinhechte ( 30-40 cm ) damit gefangen ).
Zu der Varinate mit den Tauwurm: Muss man den Tauwurm dann so führen, als wäre es ein Gummifisch mit Bleikopf? 
Werde wirklich mal auf FC zurückgreifen, am Anfang des nächsten Monats, geht statt FC solange auch die normale hauptschnur ( 0,25er ) ?
Hechte mögen vielleicht nicht so drauf gehen, jedoch hat mein Vater vor 5 Wochen mit einem halben Tauwurm einen 81er Zander überlisten können ( Am feinen Schleiengeschir nicht ganz so einfach XD ).

Momentan fische ich mit folgenden drei Spinnern:
" Colonel " von Balzer
" BULLET " von Vibrax
" Blue Fox " von Vibrax

Ich werde es heute, bei meiner Abendlichen Spinntour eventuell, wenn wir noch Tauwürmer haben mit deiner vorgeschagenen Variante probieren. Und wenn ich mein Taschengeld für den nächsten Monat bekommen habe werden sicherlich auch ein paar Twitchbaits drin sein )

@ Zwockel1880:
Danke für den Tipp. Werde mich mal auf der Seite umschauen. Dennoch ist mein Händler des Vertrauens da auch garnicht soviel teurer.
Nun ist der Rhein aber kein 5 Meter breiter Moorgraben mit 1 Meter Tiefe )
Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Meistens ist es dann ja so, wenn man die ersten kapitalen Barsche gefangen hat, dass man den " Dreh " dann raus hat. Aber das macht das Angeln halt aus )

Natürlich werde ich NICHT aufgeben!

Danke euch !

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## hechtomat77 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



MDieken schrieb:


> Moin,
> @ hechtomat77:
> Nicht für Barsch geeigent? Darum hab ich auch so viele Kleinhechte ( 30-40 cm ) damit gefangen ).
> Zu der Varinate mit den Tauwurm: Muss man den Tauwurm dann so führen, als wäre es ein Gummifisch mit Bleikopf?
> Werde wirklich mal auf FC zurückgreifen, am Anfang des nächsten Monats, geht statt FC solange auch die normale hauptschnur ( 0,25er ) ?


 
Eigentlich reicht langsames durchkurbeln mit Pausen, die gerne auch mal länger ausfallen können.

Wenn du 0,25 iger Mono als Hauptschnur fischen tust, dann kannst du dir eigentlich das FC sparen.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## MDieken (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
bin gerade wieder zu Hause und bin jetzt sage und schreibe 15 Stunden und 45 Minuten ohne Biss !


----------



## MDieken (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
da ich gegen Nachmittag zu meinem Vater gehe, habe ich dort nun ein neues Gewässer vor mir Für alle die es Wissen wollen es ist das " Larrelter-Tief". Werde dort dann ab Samstag eine Woche von Morgens bis Abends mit Spinner, kleinen Wobblern, Gummis, und Crankbaits auf Barschjagt gehen.

Werde euch natürlich auf dem laufenden halten )

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland

Gruß Mirco


----------



## FranzJosef (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Ich bin nun auch regelmaessig auf Jagd nach Barschen & kann dem Hechtomaten nur zustimmen: Je kleiner der Koeder, desto groesser die Barschi's momentan. 
Momentan fische ich nur GuFi's (oder andere Gummis), da andere Koeder in den kleinen Groessen schwer zu bekommen oder mir einfach zu teuer sind.
Ein Twister mit 'ner Koerperlaenge von mehr als 3cm ist bei mir momentan schon Kapitalen-Koeder.
Auf schmale(!) 2,5" GuFi's Hechte bis 70cm-7lbs.
Standard-Barsch-Koeder ist momentan 2"-Kopyto auf'm 3,5gr-Kopf, kleinste Barsche damit 23cm; groesste 40+cm.
Gestern abend war ich nochmal an 'nem HotSpot... Riesige WOLKEN! (7x10m) von Brutfisch im Wasser & an den Raendern die Barschi's... 
Brutfisch ist nicht zu identifizieren, da max. 10mm lang und 2mm breit. 
Hole mir nachher auf jeden Fall nochmal 1,5" Kopyto's an 'nem 3gr-Kopf; meine 2"er wurden gestern naemlich weitestgehendst ignoriert.

PS: GuFi's nicht unbedingt nur Jiggen, sondern auch einfach nur durch's H²O kurbeln, bringt bei mir momentan mehr Barsch.


----------



## yellowred (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Hab heut 2x 5,5cm a 3g Spro Barsch Wobbler bekommen. Hab aber ne 10-30g WG Rute. Meint Ihr die sind selbst an nem ruhigen See nicht zu gebrauchen oder soll ichs mal probieren?


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



yellowred schrieb:


> Hab heut 2x 5,5cm a 3g Spro Barsch Wobbler bekommen. Hab aber ne 10-30g WG Rute. Meint Ihr die sind selbst an nem ruhigen See nicht zu gebrauchen oder soll ichs mal probieren?




Wird genauso gehen. Nur das du ihn nicht so weit rausbekommst. Einfach fischen gehen. #6


----------



## MDieken (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
@ FranzJosef:
Ich halte sehr viel von deinen genannten Kunstködern, bloß ist das einzige Problem, dass man als Schüler nicht das große hat... (. Was kosten die GuFi´s denn bzw. die dazugehörigen Bleiköpfe ( wie schwer müssen die eigentlich sein ?) ?

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

@MDieken: Die Kopytos und Twitser sind so ziemlich das billigste and Gum mifischen überhaupt, aber auch extrem fängig .
Schau mal hier:
http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p8096_Kopyto-3-cm-wei--blau-38.html

Wenn du meinen Rat willst, dann kauf dir auch eine Packung Fin-S 2,5" von Lunker city. Die kosten glaube ich bei Tackle dealer 4,80 Euro. Da sind aber 20! Stück drin. Ich habe sie diesen Sommer zum ersten Mal getestet, und super viele Fische damit gefangen.
Gruß


----------



## Heinzer (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Spinnangeln ist eine Kunst die man immer verfeinern muß. Ich angel auf große Barsche immer mit kleinen Köfis,und zwar mit kleinen Barschen. Klappt sehr gut. Probiers doch mal oder wenn du mit Kunstköder fischen möchtest nimm welche im Barschdesign. 

Petri Heil


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Nicht nur Schueler haben nicht die grosse Kohle... 

Der Vorteil von Gummi's ist halt, dass die Einzelpreise relativ gering sind & sie auch beim oertlichen Tackle-Dealer im bezahlbaren Rahmen liegen.
Preise bei "meinem" Ausruester:
- 1,5" (3,5cm)-Kopyto = 0,25€
- 2" (5cm)-Kopyto = 0,50€
- 2,5 " (6,35cm)-Kopyto = 0,55€
- 3" (7,5cm)-Kopyto = 0,55 €
- 3cm (+3cm Schwanz)-Twister = 0,35€
Passende JigKoepfe kosten zwischen 50 Cents und 65 Cents das Stueck.
Die Anschaffung von Gummizeug geht natuerlich auch in's Geld!
ABER: Mit anderen Koedern erreiche ich diese Variabilitaet fuer DAS Geld kaum. 

Im Uebrigen kommt es beim Gummizeug ja immer darauf an, wieviele Haenger man abreisst bzw. abreissen muss. DAS kann dann gaahaaaanz schnell ein Loch in die Kriegskasse reissen. 
Wenn man selten Verluste hat, halten die Koeppe eigentlich ewig; 'n Schleifstein zum Schaerfen vorausgesetzt.

Wie schwer die Koeppe sein muessen, haengt vom eigenen Geschmack, der Wassertiefe und anderen Faktoren ab. Zum Barschangeln im 1m bis 2m mit den o.a. GuFi-Groessen reichen Koepfe mit 3gr bis 7gr.
Und die bekommt man auch mit 'ner 10/30-Rute einigermassen weit gesschleudert.


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Hab' eben nochmal meine Barsch-Kiste ausgekippt & durchgezaehlt...
Ergebnis: 27 Jigkoepfe/Haken + 25 GuFi'S = circa 30€, mehr nehm' ich nicht mit an's H²O.
Neulich waren auch kleine Wobbler im Angebot fuer U3€, da hatte ich auch mal 2 mitgenommen. Normal kosten auch die kleinen Wobbler irgendwas um die 5€, d.h. mit 30€ bekomm' ich gerade mal 10 Stueck.
Wenn ich die Jigkoepfe erstmal habe (und nicht zuviel verliere), brauche ich vom Gummi "nur" nachkaufen; d.h. fuer 1 Normal-Wobbler bekomme ich 10 Gu'Fi's. 

PS:
EIN ganz grosser Vorteil vom Gummi: Ich kann auch direkt! auf'm Grund fischen; man sollte gar nicht glauben, wieviele Barschi's zum Ich-nehm'-nur-Futter-vom-Boden-auf-Sammler mutieren; den Koeder einfach mal 2secs auf'm Boden liegen lassen & Biss. 
Die Barsche, die ich diesen Sommer bisher mitnahm, hatten sich den Magen entweder mit Laich oder mit Wasserasseln vollgeschlagen. Bei mir geht's jetzt erst los, dass die Kammschupper sich auf den Brutfisch stuerzen.


----------



## MDieken (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
@ Flussbarsch1:
Da kann man wirklich nichts gegen sagen. Die hol ich mir. Kannst du mir einen passenden Bleikopf empehlen?
@ osterath:
Jap, Kanibalismus... die fressen lieber ihren Bruder, als nen kleineren Hecht )
@ FranzJosef:Gut zuwissen. Da mein Hausgewässer max. 1 M Tief und 5 Meter breit ist, dürfte ich beim werfen keine Probleme damit bekommen, weil ich sowieso eine Stelle immer öfters anwerfe, dann 5 m weiter laufe und wieder die Stellen abfische. Ob meine Rute dazu geeignet ist, kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich mit solchen leichten Gewichten noch nicht die Erfahrung habe. Meine Rute hat ein Wurfgewicht von 7-28 Gramm, ist 2,70 lang. Das ist die Shimano Aspius Yasei, nur falls einer es wisse will.

Werde gleich( ich habe noch eine Packung Gummis, steht kein Name drauf, sehen aber noch gut aus, die 3 cm lang noch 5 Gramm Jiggköpfe gefunden, und werde damit gleich eben ans Gewässer fahren ( Habe momentan ein anderes Hausgewässer, weil ich für 1 Woche bei meinem Vater bin). Das Gewässer ist 20 M breit, in der mitte ungefähr 3 Meter Tief. Das Larrelter-Tief.

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Bei der ganzen Fachsimpelei hab' ich ganz vergessen zu erwaehnen, dass die Sommer-Barsch-Angelei natuerlich ein ziemlich heikles Geschaeft ist, bei dem man sich nicht wundern darf, wenn man 2 oder 3 Tage lang nicht einen (Barsch-)Biss bekommt...


----------



## MDieken (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
das ist gut zuwissen. Allerdings sind aus den 3 Tagen bei mir bereits 3 Wochen rausgeworden..|uhoh:
Zeit das zuändern! Ab ans Wasser oder wie du immer sagst ans H²O )
Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Lxrs K. (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> d.h. mit 30€ bekomm' ich gerade mal 10 Stueck.


für 30 euro bekomme ich 2 wobbler |kopfkrat


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

@MDieken: Ich nehme vom Tackledealershop die Td minigs Größe 6 in 2gramm und 5gramm. Die sind echt gut. Ich bin auch noch Schüler|wavey:, aber ich habe sehr viel Geld für kleine Illex und Luck craft Twitchbaits ausgegeben, und noch keinen einzigen verloren. warum? ganz einfach, weil sie meist  unter 1m tief laufen, wie will man da einen Hänger kriegen?
@osterath: Wie machst du das mit den Barschen. Sag doch bitte mal. Wie groß sind die Köderfischbarsche, und welche Barschgrößen fängst du? Wo bietest du die an? Wie bietest du sie an(tot oder lebend, Pose oder Grund)? Fängt man damit "schnell"? Gehen Fetzten auch gut? Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## MDieken (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
war gerade mal wieder 1 einhalb Stunden am Larrelter-Tief mit meinen ausgekramten Gummis, ich hab mal ein Video vom Gewässer und meiner Montage gemacht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJInLOdud9I&feature=youtu.be

Habe i 1 Einhalb STunden 50 Meter vom Gewässer an jedem Fleck abgeklopft und 1 Starken Biss gehabt, welcher aber anscheind nicht richtig gehakt war und mehrere kleinere Bisse.

Ich werde es heute Abend nochmal versuchen!

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Pfiffikuss (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Für's leichte Barschangeln würde ich Dir eher ne Rute um die 2m mit max. 15gr. Wurfgewicht empfehlen!Besonders wenn Du kleine Twitchbaits ermüdungsfrei fischen möchtest.


----------



## MDieken (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



Pfiffikuss schrieb:


> Für's leichte Barschangeln würde ich Dir eher ne Rute um die 2m mit max. 15gr. Wurfgewicht empfehlen!Besonders wenn Du kleine Twitchbaits ermüdungsfrei fischen möchtest.




Moin,
aber ich will mich ja nicht zu 100 % auf das Barschangeln spezialisieren.

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



MDieken schrieb:


> Habe in 1,5 Stunden 50 Meter vom Gewässer an jedem Fleck abgeklopft und 1 Starken Biss gehabt, welcher aber anscheind nicht richtig gehakt war und mehrere kleinere Bisse.


Fuer die kurze Strecke/Zeit mitten im Hochsommer am hellerlichten Tag eine ziemlich passable Ausbeute!


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



Lars K. schrieb:


> für 30 euro bekomme ich 2 wobbler |kopfkrat


Bei meinem Ausruester waren neulich kleine 6gr-Balzer-Wobbler im Angebot; fuer 2,59€/Stueck oder sowas.
Das man auch 15€ fuer 'nen einzelnen Wobbler ausgeben kann, weiss ich auch.


----------



## MDieken (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
bin gleich wieder am Larrelter-Tief unterwegs mit den kleinen Gummis.
Mal schauen ob se wollen bzw. ich meinen ersten Fisch an diesem Gewässer landen kann, so oft habe ich hier nämlich noch nicht geangelt.
Hoffentlich konnte man auf dem Video gut was erkennen.

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Ich war vorhin auch noch 2h am H²O.
Ergebnis: 1x 24er Barsch gelandet und 7 oder 8 Bisse.
Mehr war's nicht....


----------



## MDieken (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin auch noch 2h am H²O.
> Ergebnis: 1x 24er Barsch gelandet und 7 oder 8 Bisse.
> Mehr war's nicht....




Moin,
ich habe vorhin meine ersten barsche wieder gefangen! 4 Stück, der größte war 18 cm, gebissen haben sie auf einen 3 cm Gummi. Leider habe ich einen 30er verloren, aber ich geh morgen früh um 4 wieder hin.
Dir wünsch ich natürlich auch ein dickes Petri!

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## FranzJosef (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



MDieken schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe vorhin meine ersten barsche wieder gefangen! 4 Stück, der größte war 18 cm, gebissen haben sie auf einen 3 cm Gummi. Leider habe ich einen 30er verloren, [...]


Na also, es geht doch!  :m
Und der Anteil von 4 kleinen zu einem vernuenftigem Exemplar ist immer noch supi!


----------



## MDieken (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
bin jetzt gerade los zur Nacht/Morgen-Spinntour.
Mal schauen was geht.
Werde nacher berichten!
Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## MDieken (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
war wie schon gesagt, heute Morgen am H²O. Um 4:00 war ich bereits da und habe da ca. 1 Stunde im dunkeln gespinnert, in der Hoffnung, dass sich, weil ich wieder mit den 3 cm Gummis gefischt habe, ein Zander verlaufen könnte ). Nun denn, bereits in der Dunkelheit konnte ich 2 Barsche von 15 und 17 Zentimetern überlisten, die den Gummi koplett inhaliert hatten ! Mein persönliches Highlight kommt aber noch:
Kurz bevor ich einpacken wollte, es war gegen 5:30 habe ich aufeinmal einen starken Biss auf den Gummi. Ich öffne sofort die Bremse und lass ihn ziehen. 4-5 Minuten schwamm der Fisch unter Wasser hin und her und zog mir immer wieder Schnur von der Rolle, die ich dann wieder einkurbelte. Ich hab wirklich gedacht, wenn das ein Barsch ist, dann hat er garantiert über 40 cm.
Nach 5 Minuten kam dann aber was anderes zum vorschein: Ein 54 und 2 Pfund schwerer Hecht, welcher sich den Gummi geschnappt hatte. Zwar kein Barsch, aber ich freue mich trotzdem wie Oskar.
Ich habe schon mehrere Hechte gefangen die größer als der waren, wohlgemerkt zuweit wo einer Keschern konnte.
Aber heute habe ich gemerkt/gelernt, dass wenn man alleine angelt, den Fisch richtig ausdrillen muss, bevor man zum Kescher greift, denn immer wenn ich dachte jetzt kann ich den Kescher runterhalten, zog er nochmal ab. Andrenalin pur!

Nacher geht es wieder hin!

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Bobster (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Na Bitte-klappt doch :m

Einsatz ist gefragt-man angelt ja nicht zum Spaß


----------



## FranzJosef (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Na siehste, geht doch! 
Auch wenn's noch! keine Riesen sind, ist es so doch besser, als Schneider vom Wasser zu gehen. Und das Tag fuer Tag... 

PS: 1,5"-GuFi's sind kein Allheilmittel, haben aber eben doch Ihre Daseinsberechtigung. 
PPS: Hatte letzte Woche auf 'nen 6cm-GuFi (aber nur 8mm breit) 'nen 69er Esox mit 7 lb... War auch ein Spass an der UL. 
Hechte als "Beifang" find' ich immer gut, hoert sich so arrogant an.


----------



## MDieken (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Na siehste, geht doch!
> Auch wenn's noch! keine Riesen sind, ist es so doch besser, als Schneider vom Wasser zu gehen. Und das Tag fuer Tag...
> 
> PS: 1,5"-GuFi's sind kein Allheilmittel, haben aber eben doch Ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
> ...



Moin,
obwohl der 54er Hecht oder 54er Barsch. Da liegen Welten zwischen!

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!
Gruß Mirco


----------



## FranzJosef (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Ach Quatsch, alles derselbe Schuh.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Glückwunsch, MDieken!:m


----------



## hechtomat77 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Petri MDieken#6
Sag ich doch, kleine Köder im Sommer benutzen:m
Weiter machen.....

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## carpfisherbasti (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Häng einfach ne kleinen Spinner ein und "spinne" die Stellen ab an den du Barsche vermutest also z.B. Seerosen, überhängende Äste,... 
Irgendwann steigt bestimmt mal einer ein:q
Aber ich finde das Naturköderangeln ist am besten, weil bestimmt ein 40er Barsch lieber nen saftigen frischen Tauwurm frisst als ein kleinen Spinner xD


----------



## MDieken (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin, 
danke für die vielen Glückwünsche, ich werde gegen 19:00 wieder die Stelle beangeln und zwar wieder mit dem kleinen Gummi. Das die so effektiv sind hätte ich nie gedacht. Der Hecht ist schön, ein toller Fang, keine Frage, habe ihn gerade filetiert und der wird heute Abend mit der Familie verspeist. Aber mein eigentliches Ziel habe ich noch nicht ereicht: Einen Barsch über 30 cm zulanden.

Wer den Hecht sehen will:
Facebook: Mirco Dieken
und dann das Titelbild, dadrüber sieht man auch noch den Gummi

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland !

Gruß Mirco


----------



## FranzJosef (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Soviel zu "kleine Koeder, kleine Fische"...
Waren eben 2,5h zu zweit im Sund Watangeln:

Ergebnis:
5x Esox lucius bis 85cm auf 2"-Kopyto + 1x 23cm Perca fluviatilis auf 1,5"-Kopyto... 
Wenigsten konnten wir EINEN Zielfisch verhaften.


----------



## MDieken (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
dickes Petri!!!
Ich habe gerade auch noch ein paar Bärschlein gekitzelt, der größte war 14 cm

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Zwockel1980 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Hallo zusammen.



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Fachsimpelei hab' ich ganz vergessen zu erwaehnen, dass die Sommer-Barsch-Angelei natuerlich ein ziemlich heikles Geschaeft ist, bei dem man sich nicht wundern darf, wenn man 2 oder 3 Tage lang nicht einen (Barsch-)Biss bekommt...



Das steht meinen Erfahrungen entgegen. Wenn Barsche da sind, lassen sie sich meiner Erfahrung nach zumindst mit einem Spinner immer zu einem Biss überreden. Auch im Hochsommer, dann aber besser früh morgens.

Letzten Freitag (tagsüber waren hier >30°) in acht Minuten drei Barsche ...

Speziell auch an der Möhnetalsperre wurden in den letzten Tagen Dutzenden Barsche von einzelnen Anglern gefangen.

Viele Grüße

Zwockel


----------



## barschzanker (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

ich konnte mich in der letzten woche auch nicht beklagen, war öfter unterwegs gewesen und hab ganz gut gefangen. und das trotz recht viel brut und hohen wassertemperaturen. wohl alles auf gummi, aber bei uns am see ist auch mit blech nicht so viel zu holen.


----------



## MDieken (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
bei uns momentan, jedenfalls dort wo ich angel, ist der Kanal mehr oder weniger in Abwasser-Kanal, dort fließen unzählige kleine Wasserfälle rein die somit reichlich Sauerstoff mit sich bringen. Eine Topstelle wenn wir 30 ° im Schatten haben )

Ich geh gleich nochmal los mit´m Gummi.

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!


----------



## loftje (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Ich hab letzte Woche auf einen kleinen uralten Spinner mit Barschmuster 3 40er  erbeuten! Einfach simpel eingekurbelt 1-2 spinnstops. Die Bisse kamen alle kurz nach den spinnstops. Am richtigen Tag braucht man für Barsch keine besonderen Köder!


----------



## FranzJosef (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Wenn der Fisch nirgendwo hin kann, dann beisst er natuerlich auf alles, was angeboten wird...


----------



## MDieken (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Barschanfänger benötigt Hilfe !*

Moin,
gerade wieder mal einen kleinen Barsch von ca. 15 cm überlisten können.
Nun habe ich aber ein neues Problem: Meine Rolle ist hinüber, ne Delle in der Spuhle hat sie lahm gelegt, nun muss morgen eine neue her ( zum Glück hat sich der Papa bereit erklärt einen Teil davon zu übernehmen )

Nun fällt die tägliche Morgenspinntour um 4:00 leider nicht statt. Aber gegen Abend werde ich denk ich mal wieder am H²O sein.

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland !

Gruß Mirco


----------

